# R34 R-Tune/S-Tune Front Bumper



## PR-34 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm searching a R-Tune / S-Tune front bumper for my R34 GTR incl. the lip as pictured.


----------



## PR-34 (Nov 5, 2017)

up, still searching


----------



## PR-34 (Nov 5, 2017)

bump!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

PR-34 said:


> *
> bump!*


Have You seen these? 









Nissan Skyline GT-R BNR34 RB26DETT (08/2000-10/2000) NISMO Exterior Bumpers - RHDJapan


Find JDM Bumpers parts and buy them at great market prices from RHDJapan, one of the leading export companies for JDM parts in Japan.




www.rhdjapan.com





Its half of what You're looking for PR-34. 

HTH!


----------



## PR-34 (Nov 5, 2017)

Yes I saw them @K66 SKY but I'm after a bumper already in europe. Don't want to spend half a fortune only for shipping. Plus I need both parts.


----------



## PR-34 (Nov 5, 2017)

Bump. Still searching


----------

